# Nigiri Basami Scissors



## skiajl6297 (Mar 26, 2013)

Just ordered a pair for my wife as a b-day present - she loves to sew and am hoping this gives her an increasing appreciation for all things sharp and knifelike! (She questions my sanity spending so much money on knives, and yet, somehow, I am hoping she will get it when cutting something with these!) As always thanks in advance for the stellar service.


----------



## JBroida (Mar 26, 2013)

got the order a second ago... sara's packing it up right now... hope she likes them


----------

